# wordpress update



## epanagio (Sep 24, 2011)

I have Wordpress 3.0.1 and wanting to update it to the latest version of it. I do understand that the theme I am using will be affected but I don't mind. I want to make sure that I don't update my whole FreeBSD installation, though. How do I do this without screwing up everything? Is there an 'update this port only' command? 

I have already made a backup of the database. 

I searched the web for "wordpress update ports FreeBSD" and combinations of this and I didn't have any luck. 
Thanks, Evan


----------



## Nightweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

You'll have to wait for the port to be updated or mess with it yourself. Why using WP from ports anyway?


----------



## epanagio (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, that's how it was installed. Is there away to update it using ports? Can I force an update?


----------



## Nightweaver (Sep 24, 2011)

You can either change Makefile yourself and add latest WP to distfiles or simply do the upgrade yourself as explained here: http://codex.wordpress.org/Upgrading_WordPress


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2011)

Wordpress in ports always gets updated within a few days of the mainline Wordpress update, so just keep your ports tree up to date and install/upgrade accordingly. There's no reason to 'update this port only'. It is advisable to keep all of your ports current, unless you enjoy running into dependency problems.


----------



## epanagio (Sep 25, 2011)

What scares me the upgrade of "everything." Will this include php, mysql, lighthttp, nginx? Perhaps you can see that I am new to this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know what's scary about it. So long as you keep an eye on /usr/ports/UPDATING before you update, and use proper tools like e.g. ports-mgmt/portmaster, there is really not much to worry about. Not keeping up to date means allowing security problems to exist, keeping partially up to date means running into dependency problems and version conflicts. So update regularly, and keep everything in sync. Depending on what I use my machines for, I run anywhere from 50 to 700 ports on any given machine. All are up to date, and kept up to date daily. I advise to do it at least weekly.


----------

